# New Blue Comet Cars Arrived



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

today i got my three Blue Comet cars. One of the cars had the wrong trucks on it (two axle instead of three for a heavyweight car).picture of car after wheels have been removed








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-10
there was also a wieght added to the car and the previous owner had drilled a hole out of it 
here is a picture of that








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-10
the rest of the two cars had the right trucks on them but the observation car had a hole in its roof from where it had been dropped
shown in this picture








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-10
other than that the cars are fine








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-10








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-10
also the engine was shipped today and i just won a blue comet coach car and a new observation car to replace the broken one. I will be going to a train show in November so hopefully a vendor there will be selling some blue comet cars. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

if your cars are riverossi. the roofs can be removed seperately. you can buy a car with no trucks or whatever from ebay snap the roof off and snap a new one on your car. if the deal doesn't go through on my for sale thread, i have 3 painted riverossi passenger cars you could snap the roof off the observation. they don't have trucks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

That's a generous offer from Doug re: the roof. Hope it works out.

If not, I'm thinking you could use one of the other (intact) roofs to make a female mold of the damaged corner ... maybe coat it with some vaseline (as a parting agent), smear some JB-Weld epoxy on top of that, let that cure, pop it off, and now you have a female corner shape. Smear a little vaseline in there, fill it up with more JB-Weld, let it cure, pop it out ... and now you have a part that you can trim along the edges to fit your broken cab corner.

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

thanks for the advice but i actualy ordered another set of three cars before the ones in the pic came and it includes an observation car.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

*New Engine*

Today (actually to days ago from date of this post) i got the engine to pull the cars. It is missing it's Elesco water heater but i can get a new one easily enough. The problem is firstly the stack is broken about half missing and half on I don't have the missing half so i am thinking i can take one of of another locomotive because they are generally the same size and diameter. Secondly the engine's tender has NMRA (National Model Railroad Asociation) dry transefered to the sides of the tender and a plate under the rear guide axle of the engine that says 0758 but the engine has markings all over the under side that say Rivarossi. Is this train not an NMRA and just a Rivarossi. Also this perticuler engine has a bunch of this i have never seen on any other ho steam engine a front guide axle that is spring type loaded to stay even and in the center the rear also has this the motor apears to be much larger than any other steam engine motor and the overall drive wheel and rods detail is much higher than any i have ever seen.

Below are the pics of the engine








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-15


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

That's gonna be a nice looking set when you get it fixed up. Can you try to post a clearer pic of the loco, viewed from the side? I'd be interested in seeing its profile. (I'm no photo guru, but try standing further back and using the zoom function on your camera .... might help with clearing up the blurriness.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Good advice, tj. 

I found that out by experimenting. I used to photo really close with the macro setting, but the focus depth of field is too narrow. Now I zoom *all *the way in and pull the camera *way* back.

Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

ok tj i'll get the new pics up by tonight.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

k here are the pics tj









By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-16








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-16








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-16








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-16


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

Thanks! Pics are MUCH clearer. Great looking loco ... I really like that dark blue with charcoal boiler front color scheme. Very classy looking.

Is that some loco/car work jig tool you have it sitting on??? Power through tender, but loco wheels spinning on roller bearings? Neat, nice setup. How much to buy something like that?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It is actually made by Hornby and was gotten for my live steam locomotive which i could post some pics of if you would like but the rolling road costs 47.75 euros so about 60 american dollars.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

Thanks. Nice jig ... but not cheap, huh? Would love to see some pics of your live steam loco. New thread at some point, maybe?

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Today i got my new blue comet cars frome the dreaded ebay.
there quite nice and ver detailed.








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20








By gc53dfgc at 2010-10-20
these will probably be the last cars for the set for a while until the train show on the 6 and 7 of Novemeber.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

GC,

Thanks for the loco pic ... very nice! I really like the color scheme.

Good luck with the cars. Boy, they're long, huh? What track radius do you think you'll run them on?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well i have ran them fine on that bachmann track that comes with train sets on a 4 X 8 so i think thats the smallest there is radius wise. They do need whieghts added to them for better stability, and eventually i won't to make a much bigger layout like say 16 X 18 in a U shape with one tip of the u featureing a dockyard with an actual curved fish tank with floating ships on it and actual fish below. Interesting how you didn't ask about whats in the fourth picture.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Interesting how you didn't ask about whats in the fourth picture.


GC,

I say this ever so gently, but we had something that looked a bit like that in our "Ugliest Trains" thread ...










Web photo had caption of: " ... one of the streamlined pacific steam locomotives built for Iraq by Robert Stephenson & Hawthorns in 1940."

Yours looks pretty similar, at first glance.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

You sir are seriously mistaken what is in my photo is the worlds fastest steam train The LNER Class A4 4468 Mallard made by Hornby very different from that ugly duckling (i use this term lightley becuase it actually looks like it was only half finished  ). Is this this secretly talked about live steam locomotive i own Hmm we will have to see my goodman we will have to see...

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry to ruffle anyone's feathers, but those two locos look almost exactly the same to me! 

How about a pic of the FRONT of your train?

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

all in good time sir all in good time and a new thread.  I should have everything i need to post a new thread by Saturday. and believe me when i get the side pics front pics and top pics they won't look anything alike


----------

